# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Αναπνευστικό πρόβλημα

## Hunt33

προβλημα στην αναπνοη μετα που το πουλι εμεινε καποιες ωρες χωρις νερο ....εδωσα αμεσα αλμορα μαζι με baytril kai b-complex τι μου προτεινετε?

----------


## jk21

Αν σιγουρα προερχοτανε απ ελλειψη νερου και μονο , τοτε almora και b complex ηταν επαρκη  . Συχνα οταν μενουν χωρις νερο τα πουλια , δεν τρωνε ... αποτελεσμα εξασθενηση του οργανισμου και εμφανιση λοιμωξεων , κυριως μαλιστα στα νεφρα (που το νερο δεν περνα να καθαρισει και δημιουργουνται μολυνσεις οπως και στην ουροδοχο κυστη (τουλαχιστον στους ανθρωπους ) 

Το πουλι πως ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη σε σχεση με την αρχικη κατασταση του; 

Θα βοηθουσε πολυ να ειχαμε εικονα της κοιλιας του με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα 

Να κανεις ελεγχο αν πινει νερο ,τωρα που αυτο εχει baytril .Aρκετα πουλια δεν το συμπαθουν και αν δεν πινει ουτε τωρα επαρκη ποσοτητα  , ισως η αφυδατωση ενταθει

----------


## Hunt33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hunt33

To pouli edw kai 3 hmeres pernei afta ta 3 pou sas ipa pio panw trwei kai pinei kanonika einai ligo fouskwmeno kai anapneei entona kai anoigoklinei to stoma tou.den exei kati san spiraki h kati sto stoma


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hunt33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hunt33

εχει και καρινα αλλα το βλεπω να τρωει 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Προσπαθησε να δεις αν τρωει μικρους ή μεγαλους σπορους ή και τους δυο 

Δωσε αυγο να φαει οσο θελει (οχι αυγοτροφη , σκετο αυγο )  και οποιον λιπαρο σπορο βλεπεις οτι μπορει και θελει να τρωει  

το baytril θα σου πω με πμ πως να το δινεις στο στομα  


Στο νερο βαζε μονο almora , οχι βιταμινες Β απο αυριο 


Δες αν κατα την αναπνοη του πουλιου , οταν το εχεις στο χερι , κινειται δεξια στην κοιλια κατι σαν μπαλακι

----------


## jk21

To πουλακι εχει megabacteria . Bαζω screenshot απο βιντεο που μου εστειλε ο Δημος στο fb σε στιγμη που εμφανιζεται το μπαλακι .Του δοθηκαν οι σχετικες οδηγιες για αγωγη

----------


## Hunt33

Θα σας κρατω ενημερους 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hunt33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hunt33

Meta apo 10 hmeres to poulaki einai zwhro trwei pinei kanonika .nomizw eimaste se kalo dromo dhmhtrh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Το μπαλακι δειχνει να εχει φυγει αλλα θελω να το δω σε βιντεο για σιγουρια .Συνεχιζεις την αγωγη .Ηθελα ομως να ειχα δει νωριτερα ποτε υπηρξε η μειωση , για να αξιολογουσα αν επαρκουσανε οι 12 μερες ...  


* γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες ! οι λατινικοι ειναι εκτος κανονων

----------

